# I found Classical Radio in iTunes!



## Marios (Nov 3, 2011)

I recently discovered Classical Radio. A radio station that plays 24/7 classical music with not any commercial, boring dialogues and so on... You might enjoy classicalradio.gr

I'm new in this forum, I'm not sure if anyone else spoke about it earlier, but I thing that its worth-saying something that made my day!

So, have a nice day to all of you!
Marios


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum...uhhh, is it just on itunes? Guess I'll try that '.gr' site you put up. 

Nice day to you as well.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Doesnt have to be played in iTunes does it? Just tried it and it plays through a browser. Fair quality too.


----------



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)

I have an iPhone and downloaded a free app for New York Classical Radio Station WQXR. It's wonderful, has live streaming as well as an archive of features and interviews.


----------



## Marios (Nov 3, 2011)

Hallo to all of you!

@kv466 & @bassClef: thank you for the worm welcome!  I just tried as well, I saw that there is a playlist as well!.. but I still prefer iTunes. I believe that is the power of habit! there is an iphone app too...

@lou: I just downloaded WQXR! Its nice! I just get bored of those *&[email protected]$ commercials!!! 

Thanx for that little conversation,
Good morning!


----------

